# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  68 killed in suicide bomb blast in Pakistan

## *charisma*

Two explosions struck a paramilitary training centre in northwestern Pakistan on Friday, killing at least 68 people - nearly all recruits - in the bloodiest attack in the country since the US raid killed Al Qaeda chief Osama bin Laden.

A suicide bomber detonated at least one of the blasts in the Shabqadar area of Charsadda district, police said.

Dozens of people also were wounded when the explosions went off at a main gate of the Frontier Constabulary training site, police official Nisar Khan said.

Many recruits were boarding vehicles to go home for a short break at the end of a recent training session.

No group immediately claimed responsibility. But militants have pledged to avenge bin Laden's May 2 killing, and many have been expecting reprisal strikes on Pakistani territory.

SOURCE

----------

